# Sgt. Craig Gillam, Cpl. Robert Mitchell, RCD - 03 Oct 2006



## military granny (3 Oct 2006)

One NATO soldier was killed and another is presumed dead after fighting in southern Afghanistan, NATO said Tuesday.

The alliance says eight NATO soldiers were injured in the clash in the Zhari district of Kandahar province.

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2006/10/03/nato-killed.html

RIP Soldier and to all injured soldiers, I hope your on your feet soon.


----------



## Magravan (3 Oct 2006)

I thought that the topic meant that a NATO soldier had killed another...


----------



## military granny (3 Oct 2006)

Sorry Magravan I fixed it now.


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Oct 2006)

According to the news cast I just saw, the second soldier is missing and presumed dead. This is not what is said on the news web sites though.


----------



## reccecrewman (3 Oct 2006)

Sgt. Gillam - My old crew commander, RIP

Cpl. Mitchell, my neighbor and friend RIP

Sad day for the Dragoons


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2006)

CBC has just confirmed that 2 Canadian soldiers have been killed today in Afghanistan. Nothing on-line yet.

My thoughts and prayers are with their familes, friends and fellow soldiers.

Best wishs for speedy recoveries for those injured in today's attacks.



http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2006/10/03/nato-killed.html


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2006)

Link through to new topic....

Just confirmed as Canadians on CBC newsworld

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51314/post-455617.html#msg455617


----------



## navymich (3 Oct 2006)

One named here:  http://www.canada.com/topics/news/story.html?id=dd8fba75-cea8-4fd3-bedf-56c9980aa056

_Cpl Robert Thomas James Mitchell_


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Oct 2006)

RIP to the fallen.

May those who remain be comforted.

May the wounded recover quickly.


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Oct 2006)

Ahh no. Not this again. RIP to the fallen. To the injured, a speedy recovery.      

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060813/afghanistan_attack_061003/20061003?hub=TopStories


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2006)

On-line here at:

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/story.html?id=dd8fba75-cea8-4fd3-bedf-56c9980aa056


----------



## R@chel (3 Oct 2006)

Yet another very sad day.  My heart goes out to their famly and friends.


----------



## career_radio-checker (3 Oct 2006)

I hate having to keep doing this: 
RIP soldiers. You have done well and your names will not be forgotten. I hope the injured make speedy recovery and are with their families soon.


----------



## 043 (3 Oct 2006)

RIP! Deepest condolences to the families and very very heartfelt thankyou to the fallen!!!!!!!


----------



## Franko (3 Oct 2006)

A sad day in the Royal Canadian Dragoons.......





> *Two Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan*
> 
> Updated Tue. Oct. 3 2006 7:02 PM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (3 Oct 2006)

My Condolances


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Oct 2006)

Truly more sad news. There is nothing more I can say with this all too common of an occurrance. Thoughts are again with their families and friends.

This all simply re-inforces the dangers that we all face, and again brings the reality of such to everyone at home, and abroad in harms way.

Be ever vigilent! 

Stay focused!


Wes


----------



## NL_engineer (3 Oct 2006)

RIP


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Oct 2006)

RIP boys.  The worst finally happened to me, I personally knew one of the fallen.  Craig, you'll be missed.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (3 Oct 2006)

RIP

and condolences to those left behind.



LEST WE FORGET


----------



## hayterowensound (3 Oct 2006)

RIP You will never be forgotten  

The Hayter Family


----------



## Franko (3 Oct 2006)

I've known Craig and Mitch for years.

Craig and I served in Gagetown at both the Armour School and A Sqn 8CH/ C Sqn RCD since the early 90s

Mitch came to A Sqn RCD in late 02. He was in my troop until we deployed to Bosnia and he was left behind.

Both excellent soldiers, kind and great to have around.

Thoughts and prayers to the families.

Bold and Swift


----------



## tlg (3 Oct 2006)

RIP. You fought the good fight.


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Oct 2006)

Many thanks and RIP.

Condolences to family and friends and may the injured recover soon.


----------



## logos (3 Oct 2006)

RIP brothers


----------



## COBRA-6 (3 Oct 2006)

RIP Dragoons


----------



## Jungle (3 Oct 2006)

Rest In Peace Warriors,

We will never forget you.


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Oct 2006)

RIP Sgt Gillam and Cpl Mitchell. Prayers out to the families  and friends of these dedicated soldiers. Best wishes for a speedy recovery for those injured.


----------



## Cloud Cover (3 Oct 2006)

RIP.  

We will never forget you.


----------



## niner domestic (3 Oct 2006)

Sleep dearies sleep.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2006)

Condolences for the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen.


----------



## LIKELY (3 Oct 2006)

More shitty news.
Rest in peace , Gents.
Prayers going out to families, loved ones and the Dragoons.


----------



## army girl/army wife (3 Oct 2006)

RIP guys. 

Craig was a good guy. Many new recruits benefited from his experience and knowledge when he taught BMQ's and SQ's at LFAA TC. You'll be missed. 

The families are in my prayers.


----------



## ladybugmabj (3 Oct 2006)

Please don't tell me that Cpl. Mitchell has 3 little ones, a son named Cameron??  I recognize the picture, but I'm not quite sure if it's him....damn shitty regardless.

Pro Patria


----------



## AA13 (3 Oct 2006)

Rob you are and always will be my friend and I will never forget you. 

~~A Prayer For A Soldiers Family~~
As the seconds turn into minutes
As the minutes turn into hours
As the hours turn into days
As the days turn into nights
As the nights turn into weeks
As weeks seem to have turned into months
Somewhere close, or somewhere in the far distance
There is a family waiting patiently for that soldiers
journey home.
It's never easy letting go of the ones you love
We send our brothers, sisters,sons, daughters, nieces,
nephews, mothers, fathers, grandsons, granddaughters,
cousins, neighbors, family and friends to place called
Iraq As they defend our country, even our backyards in
hopes that our nation will one day be a better place
for ALL.
As our tearfilled eyes begin to swell up, we find
ourselves
Waving them goodbye, with the bittersweet sadness in
our hearts, we pray for those soldiers safe returns to
our arms.
I know you're sad, I know you're feeling that life
isn't fair. I know whats it like to have someone out
there.
Don't cry for he is there with you in your heart.
Don't give up faith,
Don't give up hope,
Don't get lost within yourself.
Don't for one single second forget that a whole nation
is waiting for his return
Don't for one single second forget that we admire his
bravery, his courage, and his respect.
Don't for one single second forget that I am praying,
As well as millions of others. 

They talk about what Canadians want , they say they ask Canadians and they say we should leave. The last time I checked Canadians are the ones serving over there. Rob believed in this mission as well as everyone else who has passed on, to leave now would only tarnish what they died for. A long time ago a politian was asked who was Canada's greastest amabasador , and his response was the soldiers who leave their homes and families to help those they don't even know and stand in harms way. They represent what makes this country so great.


----------



## muffin (3 Oct 2006)

... once again my sincerest condolences to the families and friends of the fallen -

a speedy recovery to any injured.

muffin


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Oct 2006)

RIP Dragoons.

Prayers and thoughts for the families, loved ones, friends, and the Dragoons on this hard day.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Oct 2006)

RIP Dragoons!    

Thoughts and prayers to family and friends of Sgt Gillam and Cpl Mitchell, and a speedy and full recovery to the others wounded.

G2G


----------



## Lost_Warrior (3 Oct 2006)

Stand easy troops.  RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Oct 2006)

Stand Easy Troops, Mission Over


----------



## 3rd Horseman (3 Oct 2006)

RIP soldiers. Thoughts are with the family and the wounded, speedy recovery. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Oct 2006)

RIP Gentlemen


----------



## from darkness lite (3 Oct 2006)

Lest We Forget.

RIP troops.  A sad day for the RCD and the CF.

FDL


----------



## ark (3 Oct 2006)

RIP Soldiers


----------



## westernarmymember (3 Oct 2006)

Stand easy brothers, your fight is done. Thank you and RIP


----------



## dardt (3 Oct 2006)

RIP Troops


----------



## patrick666 (3 Oct 2006)

I had no idea this had happened until now; but when I read the thread title - my heart sunk once again. My deepest sympathies to both families and friends of the fallen. 

RIP soldiers, may angels lead you in..


----------



## evolutionrules (4 Oct 2006)

As a close personal friend of Rob I am crushed.  The only thing we can do is help his wife and three children survive this tragedy and continue to love and live now that he is gone.  To the person who wrote:

"Rob believed in this mission as well as everyone else who has passed on, to leave now would only tarnish what they died for."

Go to hell.  How dare you use his death as a political ploy.  NOTHING could tarnish his memory, his image, his spirit or what he believed in.  NOTHING.  If we leave this god forsaken country do you really believe it would diminsh his life or death?  Would it tarnish what he died for?  And what exactly did he die for?  The Army?  Canada?  Peacekeeping?  Democracy?  He believed in all those things.  And he died.  Proud and strong.  Leaving would not tarnish those ideals anymore than dying glorifies or strengthens them.  And if you believe that his death is only justified if we stay and win then what will you say to his 3 children if we don't stay.  You can believe anything you want but don't ever use his life or death to justify it.  Now I will continue to cry and make arrangements to fly home for his funeral so I can hold his mother, his wife, his children, his father and his brother Mark as they grieve his death and celebrate his life.


----------



## karl28 (4 Oct 2006)

RIP soldiers


----------



## AA13 (4 Oct 2006)

I didn't use it as a politicle ploy and I offer my appologies if I ofended you. I was speaking through anger. I too knew Rob and there is nothing that I could say to his family to make this seem justified.


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 Oct 2006)

I'm shocked to hear it, Mitch was a absolutely top bloke and was a credit to the Dragoons. I'm genuinly shocked to hear that, i really respected and liked the guy, he was a great example for a young guy like me to follow. I'm grateful i was able to know him and i feel so, so sorry for his wife and kids.
hales


----------



## p_imbeault (4 Oct 2006)

RIP


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ (4 Oct 2006)

A sad day for the Dragoons,

"At the going down of the sun, and in the morning, we will remember them, we will remember them."

RIP Brothers  :'(


----------



## couchcommander (4 Oct 2006)

My sincerest condolences, and thanks, to the friends and families of the fallen.


----------



## manhole (4 Oct 2006)

deepest condolences to the families and f riends of the fallen.   Speedy recovery to the wounded.   Thank you one and all for your service.            Ubique


----------



## George Wallace (4 Oct 2006)

evolutionrules,   AA13 


It is indeed a sad day in The Regiment.  However, misinterpreting others posts in haste and causing more grief at this time does not help.  You do not stand alone, as many others are affected through their friendship and acquaintance with these men.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (4 Oct 2006)

RIP troops.


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 Oct 2006)

Do we know who the wounded are yet?


----------



## muffin (4 Oct 2006)

They usually don't release the names of the wounded.


----------



## dglad (4 Oct 2006)

And again...my condolences to the friends and loved ones of these brave soldiers.  And for the wounded and their families, my best wishes on a journey that hopefully won't be too long, and will have a happy outcome.


----------



## keaner (4 Oct 2006)

God speed.


----------



## Pea (4 Oct 2006)

My heart goes out to the family & friends of the fallen. Best wishes for a speedy recovery to the injured.  

It's gotten to the point where I don't even know what to say anymore. It's pretty sad.


----------



## Reccesoldier (4 Oct 2006)

Craig, Mitch, RIP
Audax et Celler


----------



## evolutionrules (4 Oct 2006)

I wrote in anger and i apolagize.  this is the worst day of my life.  this is my own 9/11 and i can't seem to come to terms with it. i just don't understand.  i'm very confused.  no one should have to go through this. i can't even put into words the depth of my emotions.  What do I do?  What happens to Leanne and the kids? What do we do?  I'm so very angry and heartbroken amd worried for her and the kids and Jimmy's parents (he was Jimmy to me since I've known him since he was born).


----------



## Franko (4 Oct 2006)

evolutionrules,

PM inbound


----------



## AA13 (4 Oct 2006)

All we can do now is be there for them. And support them as best we can. Believe me when I say this , and I know you feel the same way, if there is anything that Leanne needs We will all do are best to make sure she gets it.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (4 Oct 2006)

Rest in peace


----------



## Corbie (4 Oct 2006)

I am currently on leave from Afganistan and I am a Dragoon and know Mitch well since he started with us. He will be missed very much and I'm glad to have known him.
I pray for his wife and kids and hope that I can attend his service before I head back.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Oct 2006)

My heart is heavy everytime I hear this.

  

From the PMO 


Statement by the Prime Minister on the deaths of Sergeant Craig Paul Gillam and Corporal Robert Thomas James Mitchell


October 3, 2006
Ottawa, Ontario

Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement on the deaths of Sergeant Craig Paul Gillam and Corporal Robert Thomas James Mitchell.

“On behalf of all Canadians, I wish to extend my sincerest condolences to the families and friends of Sergeant Gillam and Corporal Mitchell, who died today while serving their country in Afghanistan. We also pray for the speedy recovery of the five other soldiers who were injured.

“Canada is forever grateful to these brave men who put their lives on the line and made the ultimate sacrifice in the name of promoting peace, stability and security in Afghanistan. 

“Sergeant Gillam and Corporal Mitchell came under attack as they worked to remove mines and other improvised explosive devices for a future road construction project. All Canadians should be proud of this country's efforts to help the Afghan people rebuild their county. We will not be deterred by ruthless attacks by insurgents and terrorists.

“The legacies of our fallen soldiers will be carried on by the men and women in uniform who remain steadfast in their service to our country and to this mission to ensure Afghanistan becomes a truly free and democratic society.”


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (4 Oct 2006)

Rest in Peace guys. I worked with Craig at the RCAC School before my remuster.


----------



## Franko (4 Oct 2006)

We lost one of our members troops.


Cpl Mitchell was a member of this site.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/members/8784;sa=summary


----------



## BernDawg (4 Oct 2006)

Stand easy boys.  We'll take 'er from here.


----------



## Dragoon19 (4 Oct 2006)

Stand easy Troops

From all members, The  South Alberta light Horse (RCAC)
Sad day for the Corps


----------



## T44D (4 Oct 2006)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Sgt. Gillam - My old crew commander, RIP
> 
> Cpl. Mitchell, my neighbor and friend RIP
> 
> Sad day for the Dragoons


Yes it is a sad day for the Dragoons.....it is a Sad Day for the Corps and the Rest of Canada.
I have served with both of the fallen. I only knew Rob for a short time, but I knew Craig for almost 22 years. Even though, I have since left the Corps to be a Veh Tech, I will always be Armoured RECCE. 
They're deaths only strike closer to home about what my life's been all about.

So, to everyone please take a moment and remember our fallen, they are My friends, My comrades, My Brothers-in-Arms.

Thank You,
Tango


----------



## Bigmac (5 Oct 2006)

October 5, 2006 

By LES PERREAUX

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - The heroism of a Canadian soldier in the last moments before he died thwarted deadly insurgent stealth in the ambush that also killed another soldier this week, their commander says. 

When insurgents crept up to three observation posts spread over two kilometres to launch the bold ambush that killed Sgt. Craig Gillam and Cpl. Robert Mitchell, Gillam was the only soldier in his post who managed to shoot back, the officer says. 

Five other soldiers among the eight in the observation post were injured. 

The death toll would have been much worse if Gillam had not returned fire as the attack began, according to his commander, Maj. Andrew Lussier. 

Moments before he died, Gillam blasted away at the insurgents with the dual benefit of forcing them to take cover and warning his fellow soldiers at two other posts just before they also came under attack. 

"Sgt. Gillam was the only one in that group to actually be able to return fire," said Lussier, who leads a surveillance and reconnaissance squadron of the Royal Canadian Dragoons. 

"His actions, I'm certain, saved the lives of the remainder of the patrol." 

Moments later, insurgents attacked the two other observation posts, injuring three U.S. soldiers. 

The entire fight lasted 30 seconds, Lussier said. 

Lussier spoke a few minutes after a ramp ceremony at Kandahar Airfield to solemnly send the remains of Gillam and Mitchell back to Canada. 

The firefight was a surprising show of strength from a Taliban force that NATO drove out of the same Panjwaii area just weeks ago. 

The area has seen renewed fighting since that operation in September that purportedly killed hundreds of fighters. 

While this ambush was successful, several other attacks this week failed to cause any serious casualties, although they rattled the nerves of Canadian soldiers who lost 12 comrades from Sept. 3 to Oct. 3. 

Soldiers said they killed several insurgents, although officials would not confirm exact numbers. 

Col. Fred Lewis, the deputy commander of the Canadian task force in Kandahar, said the insurgents still feel a powerful draw to the area where the Taliban movement was born. 

"This has been a traditional stronghold of the Taliban, going back perhaps to the Soviet times," Lewis said. 

The combination of scarce water in the Arghandab River, mountains, huge marijuana fields, walled compounds and vineyards and a sympathetic population make it perfect terrain for insurgents. 

It's also on the doorstep of Kandahar, Afghanistan's second most important city. 

Lewis pointed out the Soviets tried to take the area with a division - about 10,000 troops. They failed. 

About 1,000 troops, mainly Canadians backed by U.S., Afghan and NATO troops, combined with air support managed to take the Panjwaii district in September with a handful of combat casualties, he pointed out. 

Since then, seven Canadians have died trying to hold on to the area and thwarted several attacks. 

"We lost some soldiers, but we're taking some immediate action that will make it harder for them to do it," Lewis said.


----------



## Franko (5 Oct 2006)

Cpl Mitchell was Sgt Gillam's gunner and was directly involved in the engagement.

Regards


----------



## orange.paint (5 Oct 2006)

Stories like this make you proud to be a dragoon.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (5 Oct 2006)

CTV also has this story up...

http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20061005%2framp_ceremony_061005&feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&showbyline=True


----------



## 105 (7 Oct 2006)

REST IN PEACE  FELLOW DRAGOONS


----------



## old medic (11 Oct 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2112

Statement from the family of Corporal Robert Thomas James Mitchell

- October 10, 2006

First and foremost, we would like to extend our heartfelt condolences to the family and friends of Craig Gillam, and also to the other families that have lost loved ones in Afghanistan. Ours is a shared tragedy.  We understand the difficult times you are going through, and our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Robert will be remembered in many ways.  To his friends, he was the guy who would cross the finish line of a 50 km Ironman, a smile still beaming on his face, with enough left in him to go for a long jog the next day.   To his regiment he was the consummate professional soldier with limitless potential. To us, his family, he was a dedicated father, a loving son, and an amazing husband.

It was pride in this country, respect for his regiment, and his devotion to duty that led Robert to Afghanistan.  His support and belief in the importance of the mission was unwavering.  As a proud Canadian, he took upon himself the obligation of this nation to help those around the globe less fortunate than we.

His life was one of quiet dedication and service: it was far too short, but far from empty. Those who knew him were enriched by the experience. The world is somehow lesser without him in it.

He will be truly and dearly missed.

Loving Friends and Family

- 30 -
Note to the editors:

For more information please contact 2nd Lieut. Krzysztof Stachura, 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Public Affairs Officer, at (613) 687-5511 extension 6351, or (613) 639-0485 (cell).


----------



## old medic (11 Oct 2006)

Owen Sound The Sun Times
http://www.owensoundsuntimes.com/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=225079&catname=Local+News&classif=

Mitchell's widow living 'minute by minute'; Family, community, military help grieving family

SCOTT DUNN
Local News - Wednesday, October 11, 2006 @ 08:00



> Life for Leanne Mitchell and her three small children is lived minute by minute now.
> 
> The family of Cpl. Jimmy Mitchell is thankful for the support of the community of Petawawa, the military and of each another, she said in an interview Tuesday after a family statement was issued.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (11 Oct 2006)

Memorial Services 
http://www.dragoons.ca/OnlineBookCondolences/Memorials.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Oct 2006)

http://news.gc.ca/cfmx/view/en/index.jsp?articleid=245579&

Interment ceremony of Corporal Robert Mitchell 
  
MA-06-009 - October 11, 2006

OTTAWA —The interment ceremony of Cpl Robert Thomas James Mitchell of the Royal Canadian Dragoons, based in Petawawa, will be held October 13, 2006 at 2 p.m. at the Beechwood National Military Cemetery of the Canadian Forces, 280 Beechwood Avenue, Ottawa.

As per the request of the families, media may attend to view the ceremony, though no interviews will be given.

Cpl Mitchell and Sgt Craig Gillam were killed when they came under attack by mortars, rocket propelled grenades and small arms fire in the Panjawyi district, Kandahar Province, Afghanistan. The incident occurred on October 3, 2006 about 25 km west of Kandahar City. 

-30-

NOTE TO THE EDITOR: Appropriate civilian attire for a formal funeral is advised. A media pool is in effect due to space limitations in the immediate area of the ceremonies. The National Press Gallery is coordinating the media pool and will share their material with all requesting agencies. Please contact Mr John Waterfield, (613) 992-6517 in advance of the ceremony to be part of the pool.

For more information on Canadian Forces activities in Afghanistan, please visit our Online Newsroom. For more information on the Government of Canada’s efforts to help rebuild Afghanistan, please visit the Rebuilding Afghanistan site.


----------

